# Interesting case



## gman (May 10, 2012)

We visited a 2 year old Golden Retriever at a shelter and noticed a large growth on his thigh. It had the appearance of the human brain, strange but true. The vets removed the whole growth and sent it out for pathology. Has anyone ever encountered such a growth in a Golden Retriever. We are hoping that it is benign but are afraid that it may be cancer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are some wart growths that look like a cauliflower. They can get really large if left to grow. That could be what it was. I hope it's nothing more serious.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

The vets did not think so, but we shall see.


----------

